# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  New strategy to solicit rep points...

## JapanDave

I have found a way to ensure reps are given where deserved.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Mordred

And how's that working out for you?

----------


## JapanDave

It is not, I was just kidding!  :EEK!:   :Wink:

----------


## Tony Valko

I really don't give a crap about rep points and such but here's a perfect example of why a rep system sucks...

Today I made about 40 posts.

From those 40 or so posts I gained exactly 1 rep point.

And it's not like I give bad answers to questions!  :Cool:

----------


## JBeaucaire

Nope, you give great answer.

----------


## JapanDave

> I really don't give a crap about rep points and such but here's a perfect example of why a rep system sucks...
> 
> Today I made about 40 posts.
> 
> From those 40 or so posts I gained exactly 1 rep point.
> 
> And it's not like I give bad answers to questions!



Tony, that seems to be the case with a lot of people here.

----------


## FDibbins

Tony, you deserve all the rep's you get, plus some.  If I see a thread that you are involved with, I either dont bother to even look at it, or I look to see how it should be answered  :Smilie:

----------


## Fotis1991

> I really don't give a crap about rep points and such but here's a perfect example of why a rep system sucks...
> 
> *Today I made about 40 posts.
> 
> From those 40 or so posts I gained exactly 1 rep point.*
> 
> *And it's not like I give bad answers to questions!*



*Not at all!*

*Your reps/posts ratio(1/3), does not agree with that*!  :Smilie: 

I am one of the few people in this forum that always say clearly that i enjoy getting rep..


http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...milestone.html

http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...milestone.html

----------


## JosephP

my favorite is when you help someone whose own signature mentions giving rep and they don't rep you-that one _does_ rile me even though rep is useless

----------


## Mordred

I don't know about you all but my life revolves around the handing out of rep points.  I'll tell ya, I'm glad I have a wife that holds me at the end of the day because I can be so let down that I need comfort.  I also eat a lot when I don't get reps, I'm a huge guy now thanks to the lack of rep points I get.  Perhaps I should resort to drinking a lot so that my pain can be lessened.  Look at me, I'm getting all emotional now, sniff-sniff, I think I'm going to crawl under my desk and suck on my thumb for a little while and try to gain back some dignity. 

 :Wink: 

Hehe, I kid of course!  I do like reps but thank yous are just as good as I appreciate common courtesy that I give when someone helps me.  Don't always get it though but that's OK too because I can always just find out where these people live and then go and demand a thank you.  I'm not crazy, really!

----------


## JBeaucaire

California is South and West.  The BBQ is at 5pm.  Don't be late, the sausages go fast...

----------


## xladept

I get about 1 rep for every two threads and about 1 for every six posts - so when they decided that Expert level would be 1200 posts and 600 reps - I had about 200 rep for the 1200 posts - but then, I don't solicit rep (silly me).

----------


## JBeaucaire

We've recently add the "Add Reputation" right in the footer of every post, so hopefully it will attract more attention.

----------


## xladept

That's a good thing - I'll keep an eye on it to see whether it's effective - Thanks Jerry!

----------


## JapanDave

> I get about 1 rep for every two threads and about 1 for every six posts - so when they decided that Expert level would be 1200 posts and 600 reps - I had about 200 rep for the 1200 posts - but then, I don't solicit rep (silly me).



Did that negative rep I accidentally gave you ever get fixed? If not, admin, I meant to give positive rep but my screen jumped for some reason and I ended up giving negative rep to xladept, could that get fixed if it has not already been done so?

----------


## snb

Was your screen 'jumping' or were you ???

----------


## Tony Valko

Who wants some rep points?

As of this writing I have 714 rep points and 7 "green squares".

How many rep points will you get if I give you some rep?

----------


## arlu1201

> Did that negative rep I accidentally gave you ever get fixed? If not, admin, I meant to give positive rep but my screen jumped for some reason and I ended up giving negative rep to xladept, could that get fixed if it has not already been done so?



 Got it corrected.

----------


## Fotis1991

> Who wants some rep points?
> 
> As of this writing I have 714 rep points and 7 "green squares".
> 
> How many rep points will you get if I give you some rep?



Did i offered a solution OR did i said a nice Joke? I don't remember.. :Smilie: that!  No thank you. I got many reps for today, *offering solutions.*

Your rep power must be between 3 to 4 points.

----------


## daddylonglegs

> How many rep points will you get if I give you some rep?



Hey Tony! Rep me and I'll let you know....... :Cool:

----------


## Tony Valko

> Your rep power must be between 3 to 4 points.



Is there a formula/equation that will calculate this?

----------


## Tony Valko

> Hey Tony! Rep me and I'll let you know.......



OK, here you go...

----------


## daddylonglegs

Thanks for the comments Biff, it was a 3 - I probably should know why but I haven't been paying attention, perhaps Fotis can tell us....?

----------


## arlu1201

The number of points you give are based on your "rep power".  This rep power is calculated by the system (i cannot see those) based on your tenure, posts and rep received.

----------


## Tony Valko

> Thanks for the comments Biff, it was a 3 -



Ok, thanks for the help!  :Cool:

----------


## Tony Valko

Thanks for the info.  :Cool:

----------


## Fotis1991

> Thanks for the comments Biff, it was a 3 - I probably should know why but I haven't been paying attention, perhaps *Fotis can tell us.*...?



I usually see how many points i get every time that somone reps me. So i can calculate according the time that is member here and how many reps has(i see the green scale or the position that has in Members list) You must have between 20-25 points(I'll be waiting to check it soon). :Cool:

----------


## daddylonglegs

Thanks Fotis

I think it was thought that rep was too high in some cases - I think it got capped (at 10?)

----------


## Fotis1991

If i remember well, 25 or 30 points, got once from NBVC. I believe that this is the max.. :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

It would be cool if we could see how much rep power people have without have to remember the sum of the last rep before the new rep.

**Mordred looks from side to side, confused by his own sentence**

----------


## xladept

@ Japan Dave - Yes, it just got fixed today :Smilie:  No red marks anywhere now :Smilie:  :Smilie:  Thanks!

----------


## Tony Valko

> It would be cool if we could see how much rep power people have



I think that's a good idea. Instead of a bunch of "green squares", a number is more meaningful.

----------


## xladept

@Tony - You're right, for those of us with less than the maximum number of green bars - our rep power correlates perfectly with the number of our bars - you give 7 now and I give 5 - I think, see if that's true :Smilie:

----------


## Tony Valko

> our rep power correlates perfectly with the number of our bars - you give 7 now and I give 5 - I think, see if that's true



No, that's not how it works.

Start reading from post #17. My "rep power" is currently 3 (man, I ain't worth much, am I?  :Wink: )

----------


## Mordred

What am I worth?

----------


## Mordred

I should say, if I was to ask my wife that same question, and I'm not, I would get an answer similar to: "A bucket of clay".  Love you hunny!

----------


## Tony Valko

> What am I worth?



I can't tell because I don't know how many rep points I had before you repped me.

Same for XLAdept.

Try it again but do it one at a time waiting until I've replied to the other. How about if Mordred goes first and once I reply back to him then XLAdept can try it.

----------


## Mordred

K I'll start

----------


## Mordred

The constraints of this forum are bothersome sometimes.  

Post is too short.

Please wait 30 seconds.

Don't throw rocks.

Ahhh!

----------


## Tony Valko

> K I'll start



Got it.

You're currently giving 5 rep points.

----------


## Mordred

Wow, I used to give 10.  Oh well, 5 it is.

----------


## FDibbins

so is this the new "forum" for getting/giving free rep points now?

*holds hand up, wanting some too*
lol

----------


## xladept

@Mordred - I got 5 from you - I got 5 from you - I had expected 9  :Smilie: 
@Tony - They won't let me rep you right away even though I repped Mordred in between - Oh, well noblesse oblige. :Confused:

----------


## Tony Valko

> *holds hand up, wanting some too*



OK, here's 3.

Don't spend 'em all in the same place!  :Smilie:

----------


## Tony Valko

> @Tony - They won't let me rep you right away even though I repped Mordred in between - Oh, well noblesse oblige.



Ok, got it.

You're currently giving 3 rep points. Same as me.

----------


## FDibbins

I was only joking, but thanks anyway...what am I worth?

----------


## Tony Valko

> what am I worth?



OK, got it.

You're currently giving 7 rep points.

----------


## FDibbins

wow many?   :Smilie:

----------


## daddylonglegs

Now I need to know how many I'm worth - ready Biff/FD?

----------


## Tony Valko

Ok, I'm ready and waiting!

----------


## daddylonglegs

Done..........

----------


## FDibbins

Likewise.....

----------


## Tony Valko

> Done..........



Wow!

You're currently giving 16 rep points.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Something must be wrong with the mod control panel.

I checked a few moderators + a few of the seasoned veterans (and those on the last few replies in this thread up to Mordred) and the mod panel shows reputation power of zero for all, but for whatever unknown reason, mine shows seven.

----------


## jeffreybrown

> Wow!
> 
> You're currently giving 16 rep points.



16, I could use some of them  :Wink:

----------


## daddylonglegs

> I checked a few moderators + a few of the seasoned veterans (and those on the last few replies in this thread up to Mordred) and the mod panel shows reputation power of zero for all, but for whatever unknown reason, mine shows seven.



Even Arlette says she can't see rep power (see earlier in the thread) - seems like if you are a mod you can see your own.....but nobody else's (I forgot I can check my own but I can confirm it's 16)

----------


## xladept

I wonder whether the reps are consistent from post to post??? :Smilie:

----------


## jeffreybrown

Ok, I do remember seeing that post, but they must have made some change because I remember a while back I could see NBVCs rep power and it was 50.  :EEK!:

----------


## Fotis1991

What happened guys? I missed the party?  :Frown:  Or lasts longer? :Smilie: 

This is not right. :Mad:  Would complain to my mom! :Cool:  Would say. "Mom, these guys in the forum are playing a game and I do not play with" :Wink:  They say that I'm too young to play with them ..

I am very upset with this and wonder. :Frown:  :Confused: 

*when I grow up, will you play with me?* :Smilie:  :Cool:

----------


## xladept

Hey Fotis - I'll tell you how much rep you give :Smilie:   Let's play!!

----------


## Fotis1991

So you are a good quy! You play with me. :Smilie:  Isn't it a problem that i know my rep power? :Cool: . It's 7...But here you are!! :Wink:  Test it!

----------


## arlu1201

> Even Arlette says she can't see rep power (see earlier in the thread) - seems like if you are a mod you can see your own.....but nobody else's (I forgot I can check my own but I can confirm it's 16)



 DDL, i meant i cant see the calculations behind the rep power, but i can see the figures for each person in the control panel.

----------


## JBeaucaire

OK, passing rep points back and forth, moderators, too?   Tsk-tsk.   This should stop.  You all know better than this, sheesh.

----------


## Fotis1991

OOOO Jerry Jerry... You are in truth bad guy .... :Frown:  :Smilie:  :Cool: 

You don't let the quys to play....

What a shame .. I assume that the party over?

Again I missed ...

And not only this .. Only one guy( *xladept*) invited me to the party and he disappeared again .. :Cool:

----------


## Mordred

It's my 5 points of rep and I'll pass'em on if I want to.

**Mordred's A'Hungry for rebellion and now it's out**

----------


## JBeaucaire

OK Mordred.  You should know better, sorry if I give you more credit that you give yourself.   (saddened by the whole thing)

----------


## Pete_UK

Yeah, I think I've missed out on this party by being a bit busy the last few days.

Jerry and Shg have repped me in the past, and I think they are both worth more than 20 each time.

In earlier posts the concern seemed to be reps to post ratio - mine is currently 0.33

Pete

----------


## Mordred

Mine calculates to about .43 but I think the actual is a bit less because of non-help reps given to me.

----------


## Pete_UK

Yes, Mordred, I remember a time when you had a footer in large red letters along the lines of "Please give me Rep".

Pete

----------


## Mordred

Yeah but that was to make more of a mockery of the whole soliciting reps.  It didn't last too long.  I think the one in my sig now is good though, as it applies to anyone helping a thread.

----------


## xladept

@ Fotis - I make it to be 6 - and back at ya :Smilie:

----------


## daddylonglegs

> DDL, i meant i cant see the calculations behind the rep power, but i can see the figures for each person in the control panel.



OK, sorry, is that for Admins only - I only see my own?





> OK, passing rep points back and forth, moderators, too?



Busted! It was purely in the interests of research (honest)........I tried to rectify the situation by giving myself negative rep but I seem to have broken the space/time continuum and now my computer has been sucked into a black hole......

If any one of you admins would like to remove my ill-gotten rep I'll just stand in the naughty moderator's corner for a while...... :Frown:

----------


## JBeaucaire

Naw, naughty children mean the mean parents have to take the doors off the bedroom.  We'll fix the WC rep thing once and for all.

----------


## Mordred

I don't get the....anger towards WC reps Jerry?  People want to know their rep-power and this is the perfect spot.  Since there has been no clear indication to how much rep points we have to offer then we have to test the waters to see.  I would have never known mine was 5 as opposed to the 10 that it used to be without doing this.  Can our rep power be shown to us, perhaps in our User CP first?

----------


## Mordred

Furthermore, people start to have a little fun with this and the first thing you do is get out your yard stick to slap our hands.  Is that necessary?  Do you think the site needs more tension because you don't like people giving out reps?  It's harmless really isn't it?  I just don't get it!

----------


## Tony Valko

> We'll fix the WC rep







> anger towards WC reps



What does WC stand for?  :Confused:

----------


## Mordred

Water Cooler

----------


## FDibbins

lol I waqs thinking...water closet (aka bathroom aka toilet) sorry  :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

LoL, I guess it can be similar at times yeah?

----------


## FDibbins

especially when you cant type - sheesh

----------


## Tony Valko

> especially when you cant type - sheesh



As hard as it is to believe, you're even worse than I am.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tony Valko

> Water Cooler



I should have been able to figure that out.  :Frown: 

Thanks!

----------


## FDibbins

> As hard as it is to believe, you're even worse than I am.



just coz Im an altoid, no need to get nasty lol

----------


## Tony Valko

I don't know what it is but recently my typing has gotten magnatudes worse than it ever has been.

I've always been a very slow typer but now I'm slow and can't spell. I try to proofread before I hit the "Post" button but I still don't catch all the mistakes!  :EEK!:

----------


## Mordred

I find I do my best proof reading after I hit the submit button, doesn't matter where I'm posting either.

----------


## FDibbins

@ Tony, you *do* know what an altiod is, right?

@ Mordred, I have 1 of those buttons too...before I hit "send", the typing and grammar are perfect, but that dang button messes stuff up, i tell ya!!

----------


## Mordred

> @ Mordred, I have 1 of those buttons too...before I hit "send", the typing and grammar are perfect, but that dang button messes stuff up, i tell ya!!



Hahahaha that's exactly it!  All this time and I didn't realize that it was the send buttons doing the nasty work.  lmao

----------


## Tony Valko

> @ Tony, you *do* know what an altiod is, right?



Hmmm...

I'm gonna guess that it's related to Altuna?  :Wink:

----------


## JBeaucaire

> I don't get the....anger towards WC reps Jerry?



None at all.  Reps are meant to praise work given helping on the forum.  (I can see the response to this coming already)





> People want to know their rep-power and this is the perfect spot.



Nah, just asking what it is is the perfect spot.





> Since there has been no clear indication to how much rep points we have to offer then we have to test the waters to see.  I would have never known mine was 5 as opposed to the 10 that it used to be without doing this.  Can our rep power be shown to us, perhaps in our User CP first?



There you go, that's a good idea.  We'll suggest that.  See, easy to do something constructive.   :Cool: 
We are a village.

----------


## Mordred

> Nah, just asking what it is is the perfect spot.



Um, just asking doesn't work considering we don't know our rep power.

If I was to guess I'd say you were having a bad day today as 



> See, easy to do something constructive



can be misconstrued as not constructive but condescending.  Also, 



> I can see the response to this coming already



is presumptuous and kind of goes against tacts you've suggested I don't take on the forum ie specifically pointing/calling out someone on the forum.

I try to be nice and have been doing a descent job imo but provoking through posts like you've been posting in here takes me down that slippery slope that I'm trying to avoid.  

In the end, this is the WC, slamming your gavel down on us in here does not win you support from us "common folk", but you probably don't care do you?  Oh there I go, specifically aiming a sentence at you, dang!

----------


## xladept

I've said it before "Mordred has a way with words." - xladept

BTW - What does LOL mean - Lord Love a Duck????

----------


## Fotis1991

* Jerry.*Speaking seriously, I think your reaction is excessive(i hope to was just a bad day) because:

1) We are in water* cooler* section and this starts as a joke. Everyone of us does not likes ALL the jokes. You didn't like this one. Well done. It's your right. :Smilie: 

2) Of course you have to know that this is something that many people here do all the time(offer each other, reps-points).

 You said: 



> We'll fix the WC rep thing once and for all.



*I wish to do that*. I am(again) one of the few here I've complained in the past clearly the fact that many people share profusely reps-points on this section(water cooler). Two or three months ago I was getting and answering Â¨ "Yes I am getting many points because I say nice jokes" Also an answer from a very high-ranking member of the forum, was that everyone is free to give points to anyone and for any thread (s)he wants. 

You have to decide you all the high-ranking members of the forum. Is this correct or NO. If it is(correct), then do nothing. If it's not, stop it. Simple things.

And of course i am one of them that last month i got many reps for many of my posts in this section. 8 in this thread even if i lost the party.. :Cool:  No problem to take all these back, if you do the same for ALL the others! :Smilie: 

In post#19 you'll see my first reaction..(Before start party...)

----------


## john55

> (...) Everyone of us does not likes ALL the jokes. (...)



I acknowledge!  :Wink:

----------


## JosephP

I gotta say I don't get why anyone needs to know their own rep power-or anyone else's. what difference does it make?

----------


## Mordred

Curiosity JosephP and for no other reason.

----------


## Fotis1991

@ JosephP

Personally i like rep system(as i hane told many times :Smilie: ). I see it as a reward for my efforts to offer a solution to a problem that someone else has. So as the system exists, i am interest to increase my points. I strongly believe that this is not bad and i don't bother anyone. 

I am not really interest about others point. I say not *really* because sometimes i see it as a Challenge-target. Example: When i'll get 10000 points, i'll be in top 3 of the member list! :Cool:  :Confused:  :Smilie:

----------


## JBeaucaire

@Fotis - This thread started fine, then strayed. Simple as that.  No overreaction here.  

No, Blatant rep-trading is not something I knew was going on, never really occurred to me at all.  If it is, I'm sure it's going to continue.  Hopefully not from our top contributors, but hoping may be moot.

Sounds like we're actually in agreement.  The WC will become a place where repping doesn't work, as it should, I imagine.  Reps are meant to be rewards for excellent Excel-ling.

For the sake of those curious, we've asked the REP power be added to the UserCP, if it can be, it will.

----------


## jeffreybrown

> The WC will become a place where repping doesn't work, as it should, I imagine.



Based on your statement Jerry I would agree, reps probably shouldn't be allowed in the WC the same as posts in the WC do not count towards your overall post count.

----------


## Fotis1991

> *Sounds like we're actually in agreement. *



Now YES, Jerry. We are 100% in agreement. :Smilie:

----------


## JapanDave

WOW, this thread exploded... Except , no love for the OP.

----------


## Pete_UK

I think exploded is the right term, Dave. I received 3 email notifications earlier for Fotis' post #92, and same again for yours just now - maybe that's the new strategy: bombard subscribers of this thread with multiple emails !!

Pete

EDIT: and, of course, I was encouraged to double-post by getting the message that I had to wait 15 seconds - is the forum on the blink again?

----------


## Tony Valko

> The WC will become a place where repping doesn't work, as it should, I imagine.  Reps are meant to be rewards for excellent Excel-ling.



From the FAQ regarding reputation:





> What is reputation?
> 
> Reputation is a way of rating users depending on the quality of their posts.



People can make quality posts even in the Water Cooler!  :Wink:

----------


## FDibbins

I tend to agree with Jerry on this.  (although Tony has a valid point)  The WC is a place of general discussion, and as such, posts here should not count towards thread count, nor should rep'ping apply.  In more than a few posts, only a few words appear (eg I acknowledge!), or just fun banter back and forth.

Im sure we would all agree that just fun chit-chat and general banter should not count towards how many posts you have made towards helping members and answering/asking excel-related questions?

----------


## xladept

@ FDibbins & Jerry - I agree with Tony, some very good quips appear in general discussion.  There is no lack of wit attendant to posts in the WC.  What does LOL mean??

----------


## FDibbins

lol = laugh out loud  :Smilie: 

Andi could not agree more that there are some really good quips, comments and jokes etc in here, but they should not count towards reps nor towards post count.  

NOT that this would happen, but a member could just spend stax of time in here, post 1200 jokes/comments/replies to comments, and next thing you know, they start climbing the promotion ladder - and may not have helped hardlyany-one at all

----------


## xladept

> NOT that this would happen, but a member could just spend stax of time in here, post 1200 jokes/comments/replies to comments, and next thing you know, they start climbing the promotion ladder - and may not have helped hardlyany-one at all



 FDibbins

Point well taken and well made - but if the WC posts didn't count??

----------


## Tony Valko

> NOT that this would happen, but a member could just spend stax of time in here, post 1200 jokes/comments/replies to comments, and next thing you know, they start climbing the promotion ladder - and may not have helped hardlyany-one at all



How many times HAS it happened?

I would be willing to bet that it has never happened and is not likely to ever happen.

NOT that this would happen, but a group of members who only reply to the very simple questions decide to rep each others every post....

How would you know if that ever happened?

----------


## FDibbins

Tony, I doubt it ever has, I was just trying to makle a point of what could happen.  All Im saying is that I dont think this forum should be part of the rep/point system.

----------


## JapanDave

> Tony, I doubt it ever has, I was just trying to makle a point of what could happen.  All Im saying is that I dont think this forum should be part of the rep/point system.



You should make a separate rep system for jokes and WC comments...  :EEK!:

----------


## Tony Valko

I'm just playing devils advocate!  :Cool: 

For every point there's a counterpoint!

Yinz are gonna do whatever yinz want, so...



Do yinz speak "yinzer" over there in Altuna?  :Wink:

----------


## xladept

How far is Duncansville from Pittsburg from Altoona???

----------


## FDibbins

AltUna????  AltUna??? forsooth!!

yunes had better red up yunes's spelling!!  its Altoona

@ xladept Duncansville and Altoona (and Holidaysburg) border on each other, but fritzburg is about 1.5-2 hours drive away

----------


## JBeaucaire

Vocelli Pizza is one of my company's many clients, out of Pittsburg, PA.  Any Vocelli lover's over there?

----------


## Tony Valko

> Any Vocelli lover's over there?



Can't remember the last time I had pizza. And even then, it was probably from Domino's which was about a 3 iron from where I lived at the time.

Didn't think it was especially good, it was just too close.

----------


## Solus Rankin

Your OP would work, just save the counter variable to HKEY_LOCALUSER so the macro "burns out" after so many uses.  That way they have to come back to you to "reset" it.  They'll only forget the rep once :D

----------


## JapanDave

> Your OP would work, just save the counter variable to HKEY_LOCALUSER so the macro "burns out" after so many uses.  That way they have to come back to you to "reset" it.  They'll only forget the rep once :D



LOL, Actually that is a great idea!

----------


## jaslake

@JB





> Any Vocelli lover's over there?



Don't have one in my area...send them my way. My Grandson had a few of his Bud's over last night...suggested to my Daughter we have Pizza for dinner...well, it was Monday and the local shop was closed. The Pizza we eventually purchased was not good at all. When they told me 15 minutes for two large Pizzas I knew we were in trouble :Smilie:

----------


## JapanDave

This one got me a little peeved! 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...stination.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

Dave, if your original post was correct, then the OP already received that by email.  Changing your post that way only serves to make others who may find the thread later confused by what they read.

Can you put your original answer back on the thread, please?

BTW it's not obvious any longer what peeved you.  Can you clarify that for slow pokes like me?

----------


## blue.chio

> This one got me a little peeved! 
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...stination.html



Dave, I am sorry but kindly ask you what it means?!



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## JapanDave

> Dave, I am sorry but kindly ask you what it means?!
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ```



It means I am not going to answer the question for the OP. 

@Jerry, no reply = peeved = I am not going to change the answer = My choice to do so for being an Expert = Doing answers for free

Jerry , I may sloshed again, which may make me overact BTW.

----------


## blue.chio

lol...you are



> ...free



 to do it!

----------


## xladept

Shouldn't that be:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## JapanDave

> Shouldn't that be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ```



LOL, yeah , you are right. But it looks like I have to take one for the team and edit my post again.

----------


## JapanDave

Thank Jerry, all is well that ends well.  :Cool:

----------

